# World record in biceps Curl



## nickfromgeo (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello guys

I wonder what is world record in biceps curl (I am not good at English so I wonder if I expressed correctly), I mean weight lifting with biceps. 

One guy told me that it was 211 lb. Is it true. 

OMG, I can lift 190LB quite easily and I weight 195 lb, natural bodybuilder have not got any kind of vitamin, just protein shake. Also I was admired why in my training room people look at me so strange when I make biceps curl. 

please clarify for me is 211lb really record?


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 6, 2008)

The world record was actually 187.5 lbs.

*You broke it!*..... congratulations.


----------



## nickfromgeo (Aug 6, 2008)

thank you


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 6, 2008)

No problem.

Actually, this was addressed here:

How much do the pros preacher curl? [Forum Archive]

 Isaac "Dr Size" Nesser claims to work out with 315 (5 reps)....

Interview With Isaac "Dr Size" Nesser - Guiness Book Record Holder


----------



## Travis Bell (Aug 6, 2008)

I believe Magnus Samuelson (strongman) has been known to have done the same - 315 for sets of 5. 

There really isn't much in the way of competitions for those. People don't care a whole lot what they can curl


----------



## Built (Aug 6, 2008)

Indeed. Now "max kickback" is a SERIOUS topic. I long to max out my kickbacks...


----------



## KelJu (Aug 6, 2008)

Travis Bell said:


> I believe Magnus Samuelson (strongman) has been known to have done the same - 315 for sets of 5.
> 
> There really isn't much in the way of competitions for those. People don't care a whole lot what they can curl



I agree on both accounts. Max curl has to be the lamest contest in the bodybuilding world.


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 6, 2008)

lol @ this thread


----------



## Travis Bell (Aug 6, 2008)

Built said:


> Indeed. Now "max kickback" is a SERIOUS topic. I long to max out my kickbacks...



LOL just make sure they are STRICT!


----------



## Built (Aug 6, 2008)

Travis Bell said:


> LOL just make sure they are STRICT!



Oh, you bet, Travis - just like you and the boys at Westside taught me, don't worry. I'll do you proud!


----------



## nickfromgeo (Aug 6, 2008)

And what about this

YouTube - Kent Burgess 211 lb Powersports Curl - World Record!!

I mean natural curl, not those guys taking steroids or other anabolic pills.


----------



## nickfromgeo (Aug 6, 2008)

also this guy nesser weights 362 LB for him 315 LB is acceptable.


----------

